
Ask HN: Handling Multiple Projects - mike091
Currently at work the PM´s are &quot;borrowing&quot; the developers from every project and some are working on two or three projects at the same time (going into production in the same month). There are many problems. One of them is that every project needs more developers but the company doesn´t have enough people. On the other hand you as a developers  can´t be focused on one project and when it´s not finished &quot;you aren´t working hard enough&quot;. Have someone experienced something like this and how was this situation handeld ? Is it time to leave ?
======
aledalgrande
This sounds like management doesn't know their jobs. Context switching is very
expensive and they are effectively slowing down all projects. It would be
better to just split the developers between the projects and then come up with
a more realistic timeline. If that is not acceptable, then cut down on the
features to the bone. If still unhappy, well...

